# Look what moved in....



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Look what moved into our pantry. Now I know what we don't have mice anymore.


----------



## Eggbert (Sep 8, 2012)

Haha what a cutie.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

what is it? besides cute:lol:


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Looks like a sugar glider or a baby raccoon?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Good lord Hally get that out of your house! :shock:
What is that? A ringtail cat? Thought you were further north?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but feel free to send it here to me if you ever want to get it out of your house!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

What on earth is that thing! It's so cute! Are they rare?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, Olympia, that is indeed a *Ringtail* (Bassariscus astutus, meaning "cunning little fox"). How did you know?

One foot to 18in. long plus a one foot to 18in. tail, it's a Procyonid, related to the raccoon and coatimundi. Sometimes called a "miner's cat" because it can be tamed (like a raccoon), it's a ferocious mouser and rodent predator.

They range all over Mexico, Texas, Arizona (state mammal), the Great Basin to California and, yes, even up into our little corner of Southwestern Oregon at the extreme edge of its range. 

I can tell when he's around because he's a little smelly. But I'm loathe to get rid of him because, well....I don't know how. Besides he keeps my burgeoning chipmunk population under control.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

and he's darned cute!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

OMG what a cute thing!! I would probably mess myself if I found that in my pantry to be honest (but that's because Newfoundland doesn't even have raccoons) Wow, ringtails are SO cute!!! What can you feed it? Or what has it been eating?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL I know my animals! :lol:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Awww how cute!!
I definitely wouldnt want to come home and find one in my kitchen though! I imagine it'll be quite a stressfull experience for you and the ringtail both!!


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Awwwww!!!! At least you don't have mice anymore! We used to find mice droppings near the fish food. I got SOOOOOOOO mad!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The mice used to steal my Bunny's hay for their own stinky nests lol


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I'd trap him and bring him to the vet to get checked out and try to tame him!:3


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I would say as a wild animal don't tame him, but if be becomes people friendly on his own and so chooses to hang with you then let him. I know someone who befriended a wild red fox and comes to her home every day the same time for treats and pets. He's terrified of any other human though and if she isn't outside he will lay by her screen door and chirp for her to come out xD. I use to have a raven friend too I fed every day and eventually it just started showing up when I came outside begging for food from me.


----------



## butterbean (Feb 10, 2007)

How Cute!!! I wouldn't mind having him show up at my house :lol:


----------



## Meowow (Jan 6, 2013)

What I would do if I found it in there:
Search for little canopies and toys for it!
SO CUTE!
What _did _you do with it?


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*I thought it was a weasel/ferret type critter.*

Surely it doesn't survive off of whole grain cereal, dried tree fruit & Ghiradelli hot cocoa. 

While it is squeezable cute, I would set up one of those Havahart animal traps designed for chipmunks/squirrels. If you're living in a remote area like that, your neighbor should have one in their garage for the occasional unwanted guest. 

When I'm wandering/stumbling around in the kitchen @ night for a bite to eat, I don't want to end up having to take a trip to the hospital for a rabies shot. 

Having a unexpected furry critter, chew into my hand while I reach for ingredients to create a midnight snack or beverage is not my idea of a good time. 

You already have the photograph to prove it wasn't some dream, now it's time to rid the house of it & seal off the suspected points of ENTRY. 

Don't forget you can get a handful of dried urine & nature's own foul organic "le chocolat" smeared all over your edibles. 

Sounds funny, but as you're well aware by now, it's NOT pleasant & NOT part of any known food group. 

2%-5% bleach & h2o solution to clean up any & all areas it's been using as shelter.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I second the sanitation ritual.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Turns out he's (she's?) just an occasional visitor. They "den" from place to place, so he (she?) just shows up once in a while to check for mice...and spend the night. I'm not sure I could find all the possible entries; they're such great climbers. Their rear ankles rotate 180* for fast, safe rappelling. They can "stem" up cracks and fissures (pressing against opposite walls simultaneously).

They're ancient mammals, going back to the Miocene over 20million years ago. Their ancestors probablv preyed on ours.

I could try to trap it with dogfood (if I had any). But I'd just as soon have it around rather than mice, rats, chipmunks and scorpions. Especially as Ringtails are not common around here. 

Having my own "miner's cat" is kind of special.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You could always supplement little treats here and there, to make sure he/she keeps coming back lol

And you're lucky to find one, I've never heard of them before. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*I forgot the ringtails can climb.*

I kept thinking it’s a weasel type critter that’s land bound....

I’ve had some experience with squirrels before, & seen countless youtube videos of them performing all sort of acrobatic maneuvers, so I would imagine this ringtail would be equal if not more agile than a winged rodent. 

Try to deal with it sooner than later, once they get comfortable or start creating nests in your residence you'll be having a weekly battle with them instead of a once a cold season. 

Don't forget they carry ticks/mites and other nasties.

I get the occasional field vole that seeks shelter indoors once the temperature drops below 20 degrees, but I can easily catch them within a few hours with one of my live traps once I noticed their presence. 

If you manage to catch it LIVE, I heard from the animal control people right before they release it back into the wild, they scare the daylights out of the thing, by screaming/rattling the cage, so once released, the critters are less likely to return.

Good luck keeping "Miss Musky" out, if you can't remove them, get more pictures. 

Don't forget to contact your local town/state's animal control officer to see if they have any suggestions.


----------

